

Expert witness commentary on USA v. Crippen by bunnie (of chumby and xbox fame) - zdw
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=1472

======
bediger
You can tell that legalists helped Huang prepare the slides he shows in this
article. Everything has a (TM) or an (R) on it, to the detriment of
readability. Only "IP" lawyers do that sort of thing so very consistently, I
believe partly to try to slip the idea that mere words or ideas can be owned
by some corporate entity.

